# Construcción de un Cuadrirotor (Helicóptero de 4 Hélices)



## yepec (Dic 9, 2010)

hollwann dijo:
			
		

> no yo queria decir uno como de juguete no tamaño real
> gracias



la idea sigue siendo la misma necesitas tener las elices con la forma apropiada (aerodinamica)para que corten el aire de manera que eleven el cuerpo del elicoptero no es algo que se realice a la ligera sin calculos ni ejercicios previos, ademas ese tipo de juguetes ya los comercializan, y creo que te aorrarias muchos dolores de cabeza comprandolo ya hecho.

saludos....


----------



## hollwann (Dic 9, 2010)

de todos modos comenzar haciendo algo pequeño me puede motivar para cada vez hacer mejores cosas no crees.
y si lo que dices es cierto tengo que buscar la forma de hacer las elices perfectas y calcular el peso del helicoptero
gracias yepec XD


----------



## Dario (Dic 9, 2010)

bienvenido al foro amigo 
no te  desanimes, somos varios los que tenemos esa idea en el foro... de hecho, yo llegue a este foro con la misma idea de hacer algo que vuele, mas precisamente, un cuadrirrotor autonomo. ya tengo algunos de los componentes que hacen falta y bastante info al respecto. en cualquier momento, la subo para compartirla con todos a mi 1er tema iniciado en el foro. 
saludosss


----------



## juguetero (Dic 10, 2010)

hola 
puedo ayudarles un poco cuento con helicopteros para construir planos completos,motores,rotores,electronica actual y microelectronica,baterias de larga duracion,etc....
y tambien soy tecnico en electronica y juguetes,cuento con diagramas de transmisores y reseptores


----------



## sador (Dic 13, 2010)

hola buenas, has buscado info sobre cuadracopteros? son lo mas parecido a un helicoptero que conozco como chasis usan una "cruz",con un motor y su respectiva elice en cada estremo de la cruz..ami parecer tiene mas estabilidad que un elicoptero y se puede cargar mas peso y nosé. me parece mas interesante que un helicoptero convencional,yo tambien tengo en mente hacerme uno,asique si quieres podemos colaborar ahi te dejo unas fotos


porcierto,estas fotos fueron sacadas de la red,si podian estar en su sitio original,imagino que no aba problemas porque las suba,sino es asi,avisenme porfavor


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 13, 2010)

sador dijo:


> hola buenas, has buscado info sobre cuadracopteros? son lo mas parecido a un helicoptero que conozco como chasis usan una "cruz",con un motor y su respectiva elice en cada estremo de la cruz..ami parecer tiene mas estabilidad que un elicoptero y se puede cargar mas peso y nosé. me parece mas interesante que un helicoptero convencional,yo tambien tengo en mente hacerme uno,asique si quieres podemos colaborar ahi te dejo unas fotos
> 
> 
> porcierto,estas fotos fueron sacadas de la red,si podian estar en su sitio original,imagino que no aba problemas porque las suba,sino es asi,avisenme porfavor



Hace tiempo me gusto el tema, pero el problema (por lo menos para mi) fue conseguir la helices, si notas tienen forma diferente (hay izquierdas y derechas) y los motores giran en sentido contrario para evitar girar sobre el mismo eje, yo me desanime por eso, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## juguetero (Dic 13, 2010)

es verdad las helices giran pro y en contra y no es dificil encontrar las helices en tiendas de modelismo las encuentras lo dificil es el diseño y el calculo de tiempo de buelo, con cuatro motores  no a de durar mucho la bateria


----------



## sador (Dic 13, 2010)

no hay problema con eso,hay elices de la fig. 2 por ejemplo son reversibles..

el tema de las baterias y los motores..si divides el chasis del cuadracop,en 4 partes iguales(una por motor)el peso es menor al que tendria que levantar un helicoptero,con una simple cruz que se puede hacer con un tubo cuadrado de aluminio de 20x20mm.  se hace e chasis del cuadracop,es menos comparado con el peso del chasis de un helicoptero normal,nose si me esplico bien.. y en cuanto alas baterias.. es lo mismo,si un motor puede con su respectiva bateria.. 4 pueden con las suyas..


el control,de estabilidad y remoto se hace a traves (por lo que yo vi) de una placa arduino creo que la mas basica,la del puerto serie que se puede armar facilmente, sirve,por algun lado tengo informacion al respesto,codigos,esquematicos y alguna cosilla mas, si a alguien le motiva la idea,que me avise..


----------



## Dario (Dic 13, 2010)

hola amigos. 
perdon fogo pero no queria quedarme sin comentar jeje... 
les cuento que en estos dias, voy a comprar los motores y sus esc´s + helices para empezar con mi quadcopter jeje... son estos: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-100233540-motor-brushlesscon-speed-y-helice150-_JM_ pesan 50 gramos cada uno y por lo que el tipo dice, tienen un empuje de 750 grs. si multiplicamos eso por 4, seria: 3 kilos??? lol mas que suficiente para lo mio jeje...
lo del contol de estabilidad, se logra mediante giroscopios y ascelerometros, por lo general, piezoelectricos. ante cualquier perturbacion causada por algo que no sea la señal de control, envian la informacion al micro, este la procesa y hace las correcciones necesarias para que el sistema se mantenga estable y sin movimientos.
hay otra forma de conectarlos y es : de la radio al gyro y del gyro al esc pero no me convence... aqui hay un compatriota que lo hizo asi con su tricoptero,y este es el resultado  pero esta buenisimo eso si...
saludosss


----------



## seaarg (Dic 13, 2010)

Dario, no se si ya los compraste y cuanto apuro tenes.

Fijate en e-bay o dealextreme (los vendedores de ebay son generalmente mas rapidos) porque quiza ahorres bastante plata. Eso si, tendrias que traer de a 1 para pasar por aduana jeje. (Pedirlos con diferencia de 1 semana entre la salida de cada uno)


----------



## rastone1993 (Dic 13, 2010)

una pregunta: los quadcopters,
como se desplazan en el aire?


----------



## Dario (Dic 13, 2010)

hola seaarg.
tenes razon pero, vos ya compraste algo asi? ¿como se hace para comprar en otros paises?



rastone1993 dijo:


> una pregunta: los quadcopters,
> como se desplazan en el aire?


 
las maneras de desplazarse hacia adelante y atras son varias, te digo 2. podes aumentar la velocidad en uno de sus rotores para producir un desplazamiento hacia atras, adelante, izquierda o derecha. tambien podes ponerle servos en las bases de sus motores, para por medio de estos, producir la inclinacion de las helices hacia el lado que quieras ir. este metodo, te permite hacer un monton de maniobras que sin los servos, se haria mas dificil de hacer. saludosss


----------



## rastone1993 (Dic 13, 2010)

gracias! qué crees que es más viable, un helicóptero común, o uno de estos quads?

porque en una época con mis pocos conocimientos intenté armar un helicóptero, y llegué a esto:


----------



## Dario (Dic 14, 2010)

aaaahhhh, asi que eras vos eh? jajaja... cuantas veces he visto ese video en mis noches de investigacion... tal vez se huviese elevado un poco si le huvieses puesto un rotor de cola jeje ¿no seguiste el proyecto?. mira, un helicoptero, es muy viable y mucho mas facil de hacer que un quad, aunque me digan que estoy hablando giladas jajaja.(ojo, estoy hablando de un helicoptero de 3 canales tipo dragon fly.) hasta hace poco, tenia mas ganas de armar un heli que un quad pero, un helicoptero, tiene segun mis calculos, menor potencia para levantar cosas pesadas, partiendo de la idea que un heli, tiene un solo motor y un quad, 4 con un empuje mayor.
aca te dejo un link que capas que conozcas hacerca de hacer un helicoptero casero http://www.angelfire.com/blues/heli_project/ saludosss


----------



## seaarg (Dic 14, 2010)

Dario, hay un post aqui en el foro sobre compras online al extranjero. No quiero hacer offtopic de mas. Mi experiencia fue con China y muy buena.


----------



## rastone1993 (Dic 14, 2010)

Dario, si era yo... nunca pensé que iba a ser famoso jaj
lo armé hace bastante tiempo ya, desde mi ignorancia...creo que tenía 15 años...
lo arme con partes de lego, y un motor GIGANTE para lo que es aeromodelismo...
lo alimentaba con como 17 voltios... obviamente de un trafo. Pero como te digo, a esa edad no tenía internet, así que lo hice con conocimientos demasiado básicos, y con componentes caseros...

eso fue lo máximo que logre, intente ponerle un rotor de cola, pero se hizo más pesado y no se levantó más...
y luego con internet descubrí que el proyecto no era viable, y lo cancelé... hasta que consiga mejores cosas...jaj
 Saludos, y suerte con tu proyecto


----------



## Dario (Dic 14, 2010)

gracias che, no te des por vencido, segui adelante  
amigo seaarg: gracias por el dato, voy a ver que me conviene mas. saludosss


----------



## germannn22 (Dic 15, 2010)

Haa me mataste ajaja.. nosabia esa xd


----------



## sador (Dic 17, 2010)

yo estoy diseñando uno en pvc-c  es bastante ligera y facil de montar (la etructura)
se usan piezas de fontaneria,pero con un diametro de 20mm. no es muy grueso,y keda bastante bien,estoy intentando buscar info en español sobre alguna manera simple de controlarlo,para que no haya que esperar demasiado tiempo desde que se empieza a fabricar asta que se puede porlo menos probar,y luego ir poco a poco haciendo modificaciones y usar metodos mas sofisticados para su estabilizacion y control..si kereis que suba alguna vista de mi modelo en acad que me avise


----------



## haze12 (Dic 18, 2010)

Bueno soy nuevo y queria saber el tamaño que tengo que hacer una helice si quiero que eleve un helicoptero de unos 150 gramos o menos


----------



## armr (May 17, 2011)

Saludos a todos, y me incorporo al tema pues, al igual que ustedes, he venido con esto del quad entre manos desde hace bastante. 

Una duda que tengo y que quizá aquí me pudiesen aclarar los que ya han avanzado en el tema es la siguiente: En el Quad dos motores giran en un sentido y dos en el sentido opuesto. Eso no implica ningún problema de realización en términos electricos empleando exactamente el mismo tipo de motor, pero... en el caso de las hélices (a mi entender), no pueden ser del mismo tipo por cuanto el sentido del flujo que provocarían sería opuesto al deseado.  

¿Existen entonces hélices similares en cuanto características de propulsión, pero "invertidas" en cuanto al sentido de rotación?

Saludos,


----------



## sador (Sep 10, 2011)

a mi entender,si las hay, de todos modos,tengo un amigo que trabaja en una tienda de rc,le preguntare lo antes posible e intentare colocar fotos de la estructura del mio,lo estoy haciendo como dije anteriormente en tubo de pvc,espero que es hilo no se deje e nuevo,pues tengo ganas de seguir el mio,mucha suerte a todos y espero noticias de vuestros proyectos,un saludo


mucha suerte!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 12, 2011)

La cosa es que para que algo se eleve debe ejercer sobre el aire una fuerza tal que sea superior a su propia masa.
Además de los rotores de cola para la estabilidad...

Está bueno experimentar y sobretodo si se tiene el sistema de control remoto para manejarlo sin cables y de forma certera...

me gusta la idea del de 3 y 4 hélices...se hace interesante y el control de los motores por separado debe ser complicado


----------

